# Sig Shop (and maybe some avatars)



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2009)

*Epuls56's Awesome Sig Shop*


****NOTE*** YOU need to resize your own signature, Not me.*

I'm freaking bored. In response to my boredom I will make signatures and avatars for you all by request. I know my way around photoshop, here are my two latest works (both gifts to friends)






--






Things I don't work well with:
Mario renders lol and a lot of cartoon renders.


When requesting, please use this format:

```
[b]Username[/b]
[b]Requesting [Sig/Avatar]:[/b]
[b]Size [400x180/350x150/350x115]:[/b]
[b]Render/Stock:[/b]
[b]General Colors [Warm Colors, Purple, Cold Colors etc.]:
[b]Whether or not you mind me signing it [Your name then the small white -epuls/-iced]:
```

I go to school so I might not respond right away lol.
The place to get renders is planetrenders.com (its not a forum or anything but if I can't link to outside websites tell me and I'll remove it.)


*Finished*
*rockstar99*: Here | Avatar
*Knarf*: Here
*RhiGuy*: Here
*airpirate*: Here


----------



## luke_c (Sep 30, 2009)

There's already  Avatar and Signature request threads, if you feel like helping there just join in, we could do with more helpers.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2009)

oh ok didn't know that


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I have one based on Roxas and Sora


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes you can rockstar, and luke I posted offering help and a mod just deleted my post on your thread luke so w/e.

I should have it done in about 30-40 mins.


----------



## Knarf (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey if your willing to, could I have one with Mario & Luigi (Mario & Luigi Bowsers inside stories style) in a darker red/green sig? And "knarf" as the name on it? Thanks if your willing to!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2009)

Sure, it takes awhile to make em though so I have to do his first


----------



## Knarf (Oct 1, 2009)

That's fine with me. Thanks! Also if your willing too... maybe make an avy with bowser? If not it's cool.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2009)

I can do that too lol


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> Yes you can rockstar, and luke I posted offering help and a mod just deleted my post on your thread luke so w/e.
> 
> I should have it done in about 30-40 mins.


That's bullshit.
1) A Mod didn't delete your post, it's still there.
2) It's not my thread, i just "Revived" it you might say, try and keep all requests in the appropriate Request thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2009)

alright rockstar, here it is. If you don't like it I can remake it, but man the colors kept straying off at random lol.






when you get it, please reup it yourself cause I'm running out of space on my photobucket account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT.

No its not bullshit, don't flame, I searched and couldn't find it. If its there my bad, no need to go pms over everything.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> alright rockstar, here it is. If you don't like it I can remake it, but man the colors kept straying off at random lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not flaming.
And yes, it is bullshit.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2009)

Whatever I really don't care.

and knarf I'm working on yours after I eat.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

I just don't see the point of this when there's a Signature Request Thread that's over 350 Pages long.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't want to go to that one because theres so many replies and posts its confusing. People can just post here when they want me to make them something, and plus why not? Its not like the computer gfx section is that busy to be perfectly honest.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> I don't want to go to that one because theres so many replies and posts its confusing. People can just post here when they want me to make them something, and plus why not? Its not like the computer gfx section is that busy to be perfectly honest.


That's exactly what they do in the Request thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok I'm sorry for what I said I realized I was looking at the wrong thread...but I still don't think its a big deal that I make sigs for people from this topic.

EDIT

Here it is knarf (I couldn't get any mario and luigi to look nice so I just used bowser.)






DOUBLE EDIT

I'll work on the avatar later if you like the sig.


----------



## RhiGhost (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey those sigs look great!
Here is my request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*RhiGhost*
*Requesting Sig*
*Size 350x150*
*whatever*
*Pref black and white*
*I don't mind if you sign it*

I would like it to have my username with the theme of Nintendo DS and DSi both black.
Don't have anything specific in mind, so do whatever you think looks good. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright I'll get it done after school


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks man i really like it could you just make a nice avatar to go with it hope im not asking too much


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey man,those Signatures,they are really amazing.

So could I request for a sig?

Put the name in the sig as Rossetto
I want a Signature
350x115
I want the character of Axel (The character from Kingdom hearts)
A colour that suits the signature and the character I guess.
Sorry..But can you not sign it?Thanks


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the work I've seen so far from you. Can you please do a sig/ava combo for me too?

This is my first time requesting a sig hope im doing it right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Description: Just want a simple KHR(Katekyo Hitman Reborn) sig to match my new ava. Just make it awesome and the only real request i want is to have "Dying Will" in the corner or something, dont want the letters to stand out too much.

Size (Max 400x100): doesnt matter

Images (if any): http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/10/17/21...una_cdcover.png


http://media.photobucket.com/image/tsuna+r...Render.png?o=19,

or 
http://pics.livejournal.com/thisiscyrene/pic/000f7332/
whichevers easier to work with
Other info: cant think of any at  the mo


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2009)

Yup I'll start workin on em from top to bottom, I might not finish em all today though lol.

EDIT

sorry I didn't finish any today, I had to get off teh comp and couldnt get on til just now.

DOUBLE EDIT:

I just made this, a new style if anyone wants this kind.


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you do, gfx artists always seem to surprise and amaze me, also that Megan Fox pic looks awesome but the wings kind of stand out, no?


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 3, 2009)

Damn those are awesome. What kind of tutorials trained you into this awesome machine?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see what you do, gfx artists always seem to surprise and amaze me, also that Megan Fox pic looks awesome but the wings kind of stand out, no?
> 
> Yeah the wings stand out lol, they're meant to
> 
> ...



Well a lot of practice, help from other gfx artists. I can tell you what to google and hopefully you'll find em (If I can post links I can give direct links if somebody tells me lol.)

First off google Photoshop Metroid Displacement Tutorial
^practice a lot with displacement. A LOT. lol

Once you're able to make sigs with displacement then you add C4ds into the pic, search Photoshop C4D Sig tutorial.
^yet another thing you need to practice a LOT in.

You also need to practice with gradient maps, blending, photo filters, transforming, and just about everything lol.

Those two tutorials should push you along a bit though if you are looking to learn.

]]]]]]]

Alright. Sorry guys I haven't made anything, I've been sick, then on top of that I have homecoming tonight. I might work on them today if I have some free time, but I can't guarantee anything. Sorry again.


EDIT:
Ok I'm makin RhiGuy's right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

Finished Rhiguy's





Thar ye go

Also finished rockstars avatar





Working on rosettos then airpirates.

Ok I finished rossetto's. It didn't turn out the best but oh well lol.





Now I'm working on airpirate's.
And airpirate I see you're checking this, I might not finish soon because homecoming is in an hour. Im working on it now though.

Looky thar I finished, if you don't like it I'll redo it later lol. Worked on it though.





EDIT:


Sorry for the double post -.-


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 4, 2009)

Whoah it looks great! Many thanks epuls.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

Your welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its about 40 layers counting color layers and text layers in photoshop lol.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh snap..It's really good!Thanks mate


----------



## Technik (Oct 4, 2009)

Username: Charmandersrule
signature
general colors: cool colors such as blue,purple,black,ect
You can sign it
i want it to be based on roxas and xion ,kingdom hearts 358/2 ish


----------



## Knarf (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the sig! I like it!


----------



## RhiGhost (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey I really appreciate you making a sig for me but I don't think you read my request properly.
My user name is *RhiGhost* and I asked for the theme to be Nintendo DS and DSi lol.

Edit: Also if you can, can you please add the pic in my avatar in it somewhere, thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol I read it properly, I just had 4 or 5 failed attempts at it with that theme because I'm not good with those kinds of things lol. I can try again if you would really like me to but I can't promise it will look good.

EDIT:
Yeah and my bad I spelled your username wrong lol.


----------



## RhiGhost (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh ok, nah its ok I'll just get it from someone else., thanks anyway.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Epuls56, you mind doing one for me? I want it to be of Yusuke from Yu Yu Hakusho.. If it's possible of course.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would like a signature with Mario Luigi (Mario Luigi Partners In Time Style). Picture here: http://www.juegosdb.com/wp-content/juego-mario1.jpg Please and thanks. And if possible can I have a transformers avatar with my name "revolutionize".   And for the Transformers avatar http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2172/242381..._9851131dc1.jpg . I'd like to see how you'd make the sig look.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

Alright I'm reaaally sorry but cartoon renders and I don't work well together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I mean by Cartoon are like mario and stuff like those, I can do charmander's and I MIGHT be able to do Yusuke. I can't do Mario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






P.S. Since you don't like the sig RhiGhost I'mma change the text to my name and use it lol.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 4, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> Alright I'm reaaally sorry but cartoon renders and I don't work well together
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. That's okay. I should attempt to make my own signature. Show off my master photoshop skills (like I have any)!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

lol sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll start working on your guys' signatures in a few hours.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool
Your are doing this for free 

*The Eternal Hero*
*Sig [Sig/Avatar]:*
*Size [240*180]:*
*Render:*
*Dont know *
*well you cann sign it at the right bottom *


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, Epuls56, I can't wait.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry I'm really sick so It might be a few days before I make anything.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I'll cover Eplus while he's sick.
I make some decent Sigs too.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'll cover Eplus while he's sick.
> I make some decent Sigs too.



Fine by me lol.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 7, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'll cover Eplus while he's sick.
> I make some decent Sigs too.


Ya, I like your sig.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm really sick so It might be a few days before I make anything.
> You;re going to let that stop you?! D:<
> And all of your stuff is over the limit, don't save them as .png's
> QUOTE(Vidboy10 @ Oct 6 2009, 04:50 AM) Hey guys, I'll cover Eplus while he's sick.
> I make some decent Sigs too.


I preferred your previous combo...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Epuls56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok lol I'll just run em through a size reducer...and yeah I'm not sick anymore but I had migraines and if you've ever gotten on the computer with a migrain you quickly realize its a bad idea.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 8, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?
What are you talking about?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe your previous avatar and signature?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 8, 2009)

Precisely, and MegaAce, you might wanna use better Renders in your sigs, that's the only thing that ruins it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 8, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh
No, After a while i hated it.
It didn't really fit me.

And why is it a bad render?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 9, 2009)

He doesn't use the best of renders... Most of them are a little blurred or distorted.
I thought you old sig/ava suited you better :/


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 9, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> He doesn't use the best of renders... Most of them are a little blurred or distorted.
> I thought you old sig/ava suited you better :/


I don't think it's so much the render, but it's because he saved it as a .gif and there was also lack of foreground effects and sharpening/blurring.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 9, 2009)

It looks alright to me.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 10, 2009)

I just think it looks a bit untidy, the render.


----------



## toh_yxes (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey if you are still making sigs... can I please have one with Sora and Kairi? Thanks.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 13, 2009)

I dunno if he is. I've been checking back on this thread for awhile now, but I haven't seen any updates.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 13, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> I dunno if he is. I've been checking back on this thread for awhile now, but I haven't seen any updates.


Oh sorry, What was your request again?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about OP.

Well, actually, anything cool will do I guess.. I originally wanted Yusuke from Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## toh_yxes (Oct 13, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After his is done can mine be done?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

Shall be your name on it, or only Sora and Kairi?


----------



## toh_yxes (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmm, yeah my name would be good thanks. Possibly in the style of the words on your sig. Very sexy I must say.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

There you are. Not my best one, i didn't find a good pic, and the render is bad, too i think. :/


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, that was pretty damn fast.

MegaAce, where can I find some tutorials for sig-making?


----------



## toh_yxes (Oct 13, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> There you are. Not my best one, i didn't find a good pic, and the render is bad, too i think. :/


thanks dude. its good IMO. there is no way i could make something like that. i dont even know how to use Photoshop. so thanks.


----------



## Technik (Oct 13, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Username: Charmandersrule
> signature
> general colors: cool colors such as blue,purple,black,ect
> You can sign it
> i want it to be based on roxas and xion ,kingdom hearts 358/2 ish


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Wow, that was pretty damn fast.
> 
> MegaAce, where can I find some tutorials for sig-making?
> Actually, there aren't tutorials.
> ...


Meh, I'm just helping out for now, didn't see your's.

Gonna make the others now.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is my request, hope you can oblige

*bazamuffin
Requesting Sig
Size 350x150
Killer Instinct based (fulgore/orchid)
Pref cold colours
I don't mind if you sign it*

Awesome work btw


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 13, 2009)

Here you go, charmandersrule!

benjaminlibl, your's is ready too.






bazamuffin, here's your.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha I forgot about this, sorry. I'll start making things again. Since my sigs take about an hour to make, MegaAce gets to decide which ones I do lol.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool man. I'm going to use this on another forum I go to. Thanks!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 14, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> Haha I forgot about this, sorry. I'll start making things again. Since my sigs take about an hour to make, MegaAce gets to decide which ones I do lol.








 It's your topic, but I'll help out, if you want.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 14, 2009)

You're signatures are still over the limit Epuls...
I may help out if i decide i have the time.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 14, 2009)

Eh stop whining xD!
If size really does matter for people though..

http://brh.numbera.com/software/pnggauntlet/

It doesnt reduce quality. It just repacks the color data (i.e. RGB, cHRM, IDAT, etc.) while getting rid of filler data and browser modifiers (which is a good thing). It keeps from browsers that have their own gamma correction (like Firefox 3.5) from changing the picture and also reducing their file sizes.

Just.. thought I might put this out if everyone is still iffy about sizes... :| lol.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 15, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Eh stop whining xD!
> If size really does matter for people though..
> 
> http://brh.numbera.com/software/pnggauntlet/
> ...



Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, the request scene is dying.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 15, 2009)

Make me a scribblenauts sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Luke_C: i still want that double decker bigmac combo large WITHOUT pickles bitch!


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Oct 15, 2009)

*Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time(D.T.M.O.T.)*
*Requesting Sig & Avatar*
*Size : any*
*Render/Stock:???*
*General Colors [Warm Colors, Purple, Cold Colors etc.]:blueish colors*
*Whether or not you mind me signing it :Its fine if you sign it*

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 15, 2009)

Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time. said:
			
		

> *Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time(D.T.M.O.T.)*
> *Requesting Sig & Avatar*
> *Size : any*
> *Render/Stock:???*
> ...



Avatar and signature of what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could do you some of dunno what.

EDIT:





Here is zeromac's.
PNGGauntlet couldn't really help on compressing the .png, so you must live with a gif. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time, you must say what should be in your signature and avatar,
I can just put a color in it.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Oct 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry with Picture of dialga


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> You're signatures are still over the limit Epuls...
> I may help out if i decide i have the time.




(Im gonna be away from comp for about a week longer) But yeah I have been off my comp. And really dude, Its the new owners of the sig's responsibilities to reduce their sizes, I haven't made any new ones. When I do I will reduce their size but I mean seriously, I'm not gonna go back and sift through all my previous sigs, reduce their sizes delete and reupload them. 

MegaAce, thank you so much for making the sigs while I've been gone, I hope you continue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I get back I'll make you a coolio sig lol.


EDIT:
btw here are a couple of my newest things, I worked on before I got kicked off my comp for awhile:











(this one was just a joke)


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2009)

xD
user HatsuneHaseo
Sig and Avatar
size :avatar:100x100,Signiture,500x150
Stock/Renders:Hatsune Miku
General colors:somewhat like the colors in my avvy/siggy. like blue/greenish or something xD
Sign it if you would like,i dont want people to think that i mad eit myself,i suck at sigs and avvys.

please,take your time making it,and make it when you have time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



QUICK EDIT________

oh and if you can,can they be animated?idc how you animate them.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol and yeah I forgot, thanks chainbullet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok I can make a few things today, I'll work on some. Umm, with an actual sig animations would be kinda weird looking, I can give it a try but it might look stupid lol.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2009)

what i meant by animating them,i meant the user...xD srry,i need to be more specific xD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 17, 2009)

Couldn't help much in the last days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there was that competition of Hadrian, and I got stuck on research.

But I can help out further.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

I meant the text too lol, sorreh.

EDIT:

Ok megaace


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2009)

xD its okay. the last siggeh in post 81 had great animation xD.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

lol. Well I can't reduce my images to proper sizes, so Its the responsibilty of the reciever of the sig to save resize and rehost.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2009)

so you mean you cant reduce the whole sig/avvy to the proper sizes?or the actual images used to make them? because i could probably resize the avvy/siggy with GIMP xD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

Well no, My stuff is usually 25 or more layers in photoshop and when I save them as pngs (because pngs are lossless) they are 150kb+. The staff here really don't like things more then 80 kb...>_> as u can see my sig was removed because somebody reported it. (I already know who, the only real person who cares about sizes.)


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2009)

OH! so you cant put things more than 80kb on gbatemp,but can the picture come from offsite..? do you see where i am going with this?or,to save the trouble,you dont have to make me a siggy and avvy.xD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 17, 2009)

Here you go, Dialga.

and above, I could do that, my avys and sigs aren't that big in size, but they don't look that good too


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey MegaAce made this for ya lol, As a thanks


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As I see, you use many C4D


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

nope I only used one on yours lol


----------



## luke_c (Oct 17, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> Well no, My stuff is usually 25 or more layers in photoshop and when I save them as pngs (because pngs are lossless) they are 150kb+. The staff here really don't like things more then 80 kb...>_> as u can see my sig was removed because somebody reported it. (I already know who, the only real person who cares about sizes.)


*facepalm* 
Save them as .gif's for god's sake.
And if that's me you're accusing, i had nothing to do with it, a mod saw you're signature was over the limit and removed it, nothing to do with me, i only said it was over the limit, which it was.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2009)

.gifs lose a lot of quality, its not worth it in my opinion. I save my stuff so its lossless, if other people want to save it as gifs go ahead. If you actually knew anything about graphics, you would know how much quality you lose saving to a gif, losing little details can ruin work.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 18, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> .gifs lose a lot of quality, its not worth it in my opinion. I save my stuff so its lossless, if other people want to save it as gifs go ahead. If you actually knew anything about graphics, you would know how much quality you lose saving to a gif, losing little details can ruin work.


I agree.
.gif's are the worst thing in the world. Period.
btw, I sent you a pm you might want to look at.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 18, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Epuls56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but that thing you posted only cuts about 5~10kb off the size.
So I only save them as gif.


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a question...

Do you realise all the sig and avatar combs you made are over the limit?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * The maximum combined file size for all graphics in a member's avatar and signature is: 80Kb
> * Members may distribute this 80Kb however they wish (Example: 30Kb avatar/50Kb sig, 50Kb avatar/25Kb sig, etc)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I have a question...
> 
> Do you realise all the sig and avatar combs you made are over the limit?
> 
> ...



Meh, He said he only makes them, for the size are the requesting people in charge.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 18, 2009)

.gifs lose basically nothing, you might want to do a bit of research, the difference isn't noticeable, and you should have more care for your customers, not everyone know's how to resize.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 18, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> .gifs lose basically nothing, you might want to do a bit of research, the difference isn't noticeable, *and you should have more care for your customers*, not everyone know's how to resize.



You mean him, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And above, right, in the Avatar Request thread some people even asked me how to put the avatar in


----------



## Domination (Oct 18, 2009)

From what I see, most people didn't resize...

Maybe you should put in big words in your first post to tell everyone? I see some people with avy=sig more than 100kb, and by the size of this thread, i would have to use plenty of time to report them too.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 18, 2009)

First time messing with C4D effects and things.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks nice mega, and luke you need to do the research. Maybe you can't notice the difference on your simple sigs, but let me show you a little something.

Alright see this? Its a PNG, actual good quality.






Now this is gif on highest settings.







Maybe YOU can't notice the difference because to be honest, your stuff isn't that great nor complicated. So you sir need to read up on graphics before you make accusations.





And domination, thanks thats a good idea I'll put it in big letters on the front post.



EDIT
P.S. Oh yeah luke, by the way. I would think that spending an hour and a half per person to make a well thought out signature for a random stranger is taking care of them, you just obviously have something against me and this thread.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Oct 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Here you go, Dialga.
> 
> and above, I could do that, my avys and sigs aren't that big in size, but they don't look that good too



Thanks Man.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 19, 2009)

Epuls56 said:
			
		

> Looks nice mega, and luke you need to do the research. Maybe you can't notice the difference on your simple sigs, but let me show you a little something.
> Alright see this? Its a PNG, actual good quality.
> 
> 
> ...


For starters, i have nothing against you, you're actually making my life alot easier, struggling with coursework this year it's hard to get on my computer often, that's why i never spend over 30 minutes on each tag, no i'm not the perfect graphic artist but i do it for fun, it's something i enjoy doing in my free time, if you don't want to resize them, fine by me, it's just half the people requesting probably won't bother to do it either.


----------



## RhiGhost (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like to see what you guys could do with World of Warcraft sig, pref female Night Elf Druid themed.
And also, a Death Note sig with Light and L.
All the work I've been seeing is really awesome.


----------



## The King Of The (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like the work you've been doing on here! If it's at all possible, could you find it in your heart to make me a One Piece themed sig? Preferably with Gold Roger in it. Thanks!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 25, 2009)

Provide me with the Renders and i'll get to work.


----------



## The King Of The (Oct 25, 2009)

sorry for this stupid question, but I can't actually seem to find any renders of Gold Roger. Can anyone help me out as where to make or find one?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 25, 2009)

Just the pictures you'd like to have in the picture, it doesn't matter if it has background sor whatever in it, i'll just render them out, but i couldn't find anything on PlanetRenders.


----------



## The King Of The (Oct 25, 2009)

Is that okay?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 25, 2009)

That's fine, i'll get started, any Text you want?


----------



## The King Of The (Oct 25, 2009)

" The King Of The Pirates" if it's possible. Thanks again!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 25, 2009)

Here, Gold Roger Signature had to save it as a GIF as even when i compressed the PNG it was still 2KB over the maximum for both Avatar and Signature combined, so excuse the quality.


----------



## The King Of The (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah, that's great! I could never do anything like that. Thanks again for this!


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys should stop arguing over whether PNG or GIFs are better. Both suck.

Save For Web -> JPG at 100% Quality.
Unless you want transparencies in your images, use JPG, no sacrifice in quality, small image sizes, most widely used image format, and no worries of loading problems.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> You guys should stop arguing over whether PNG or GIFs are better. Both suck.
> 
> Save For Web -> JPG at 100% Quality.
> Unless you want transparencies in your images, use JPG, no sacrifice in quality, small image sizes, most widely used image format, and no worries of loading problems.


lolno. Save a Picture with 10+ layers as a .JPG you'll have alot of problems.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Nov 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> You guys should stop arguing over whether PNG or GIFs are better. Both suck.
> 
> Save For Web -> JPG at 100% Quality.
> Unless you want transparencies in your images, use JPG, no sacrifice in quality, small image sizes, most widely used image format, and no worries of loading problems.


Um. No.
JPG images support 16 million color but are lossy (horrible compression too).
GIF images support 256 colors (lossess but shitty in color and tone).
PNG is lossless, supports 256 colors but also the 24-bit that jpeg's do. It's great in quality AND it compresses black color. (Pretty much, they're .gif files on crack)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 1, 2009)

^Is right. In my opinion, .png are great for artwork while .jpg are great for photographs and such. If you are worried about size, change it to a .jpg as it lowers the size but may lose a bit of quality. Most of my sigs go over the limit so I just put them in .jpg format and lower the size that way. And its hardly noticeable.

Since my photoshop for some reason doesn't want to cooperate with me, and I can't be bothered to fix it, I'll make a request in here.

*Username* Rock Raiyu? I don't want it on the signature though.
*Requesting [Sig/Avatar]:* Avatar/signature set.
*Size [400x180/350x150/350x115]:* 350 x 150
*Render/Stock:*
Avatar: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-45664
Signature: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-48373

*General Colors [Warm Colors, Purple, Cold Colors etc.]: Warm colors
Whether or not you mind me signing it [Your name then the small white -epuls/-iced]: I don't really care. You made the set so you deserve credit.*


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, brah, maybe I'm not as much as a visua-phile as you, or maybe I'm kinda blind, or maybe my HD monitor sux, but I don't notice any difference.

png-





jpg-


----------



## luke_c (Nov 1, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaems (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, yeah. But I thought this thread was about signatures?
I understand saving as PNG for storage, but compressing as PNGs for use on discussion boards doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 2, 2009)

Rock Raiyu, here's your request.










Meh, I'm getting pretty bad, must practice more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry, this is all I could do now


----------

